# Any nice red stem plants that don't grow extremely fast?



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Why though? If you're good at growing it, you can make a lot of money.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya, I would just be happy to grow red plants.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nymphaea Rubra - Red Tiger Lotus


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi hedge_fund,

An easy to grow, not too fast growing, red plant that will do well in medium light and without CO2 is Ludwigia sp. 'Red'.

10 gallon; medium light; non-CO2; Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and Excel


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> Nymphaea Rubra - Red Tiger Lotus


Hi discuspaul,

I agree the various lotus plants are nice; regrettably they are not a stem plant.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Alternanthera 'variegated' is a relatively slow growing stem plant. It's one of my favorites.










This is another slower growing red stem. I'm not exactly sure if it's a Nesaea or Ammania sp.? Maybe someone can chime in on the ID.


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

- Alternanthera Reineckii Rosaefolia
- Alternanthera Reineckii sp. Mini
- Ludwigia Peruansis

These are relatively slow growers. Ludwigia being the slowest.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

wabisabi said:


> Alternanthera 'variegated' is a relatively slow growing stem plant. It's one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Third one kinda looks like R. butterfly or something


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely not Rotala 'butterfly'. I have it growing in the same tank. This plant is much bigger than 'butterfly'.

I have to ask Manini, that's where I got it from.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions here. I'm researching all as we speak!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I've decided to go with these two:
Nesaea crassicaulis
Ludwigia hybrid species 'Red'


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

L. 'Red' grows reasonably fast though, which isn't really a bad thing per say lol.

If you are going that way though, I suggest you also pick up some atlantis, since it is pretty much the same, just rarer and a different color (also, seems to like branching just a bit more, but both branch fairly nicely)


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

The one on top also looks like Rotala butterfly, too.


----------



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

My snails have decided that my Ludwigia Red is a scrumptious snack and have the leaves full of holes.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

dont know what species this is, but instead of growing straight up like most ludwigias, it branches out. it assumed this shape without any pruning. i collected it in a remote blackwater stream in north carolina. this was grown under t12 lights, so it doesnt need too much color to get to be more red. i have never seen it look straight green.










i dont know if you would call it a slow grower, but it grows a LOT slower than my red ludwigia hybrid. it grows maybe just a touch faster than my ludwigia glandulosa. my glandulosa grows pretty quick though, i just clipped the top three or four inches of of every branch of L glandulosa last week, and i need to trim it again. it grows 3-5 inches a week for me...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> I've decided to go with these two:
> Nesaea crassicaulis
> Ludwigia hybrid species 'Red'


I'm sorry, that does not look like Ludwidgia 'red' that I've seen ... even though it's manini's picture. His pictures above the one you chose are L sp red.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

OVT said:


> I'm sorry, that does not look like Ludwidgia 'red' that I've seen ... even though it's manini's picture. His pictures above the one you chose are L sp red.


I'm not good with plant names so I'm not sure either. It does say that it's a "hybrid"....I got it from P_volitan on aquabid who is a plant master. Then again, the plant can be called frogbit...if it grows red like it does in the pic then I'll be happy. :hihi:


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

auban said:


> dont know what species this is, but instead of growing straight up like most ludwigias, it branches out. it assumed this shape without any pruning. i collected it in a remote blackwater stream in north carolina. this was grown under t12 lights, so it doesnt need too much color to get to be more red. i have never seen it look straight green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. 3-5 inches is a lot in one week. I basically have so much co2 in my tank that no fish survive.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Hello. I'm looking for a red or purple stem plant that does not grow really fast. Would prefer it to be rare instead of something common. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Is this a plant only tank?? Are you going to EI dose it?? 
Tim


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

antiquefloorman said:


> Is this a plant only tank?? Are you going to EI dose it??
> Tim


Yup...only plants and one lone amano that survived my recent co2 gassing. I have a few swordtails too but they probably won't last long the way they are gasping for air daily.

I'll be adding the red plants in the back center...right behind that driftwood.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> Yikes. 3-5 inches is a lot in one week. I basically have so much co2 in my tank that no fish survive.


it didnt grow nearly as fast for the first month, but started shooting up like nothing i have ever seen when i started pouring aragonite into the tank. the aragonite quickly dissolved to nearly nothing, and some of the plants started taking off like rockets.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

auban said:


> it didnt grow nearly as fast for the first month, but started shooting up like nothing i have ever seen when i started pouring aragonite into the tank. the aragonite quickly dissolved to nearly nothing, and some of the plants started taking off like rockets.


What is this aragonite?


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

the stuff they put in marine tanks. i added it on a hunch that some plants may be able to use carbonates and CO2 simultaneously. im not sure if thats why some of my plants took off yet. i need to do some actual tests to verify.


----------

